# Termocuplas Circuito de compensacion



## Hernán Portel (Mar 29, 2006)

Buenas!
Estoy trtando de armar un pirometro con termocuplas J o K, y necesito el detalle de algún circuito de compensación de la T° en la juntura de referencia, se que se se arma algo con un puente de Winston y un RTC, pero nesecito más detalles
Gracias!!


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 29, 2006)

Hernán Portel dijo:
			
		

> Buenas!
> Estoy trtando de armar un pirometro con termocuplas J o K, y necesito el detalle de algún circuito de compensación de la T° en la juntura de referencia, se que se se arma algo con un puente de Winston y un RTC, pero nesecito más detalles
> Gracias!!



Bueno, puede armar un puente, pero este lo qque hace es crear uan diferencia de tensión entre 2 puntos.

Le sugiero usar un OAMP como comparador de voltajes, por ejemplo acá postee uno donde detectaba la variación de resistencia de una LDR 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=387

Eso de las termocuplas lo ví en Teoría y control, pero ya no recuerdo como funcionan, cambian su resistencia o crean una corriente, le preegunto por que eso influirá en el circuito.

Saludos


----------



## Hernán Portel (Mar 30, 2006)

Las termocuplas son aleaciones entre dos metales que generan una diferencia de potencial del orden de los milivolts entre estos, este valor varia casi linealmete con la temperatura, el tema esta en que, cuando uno conecta la termocupla al circuito, suelda esta al cobre de la placa y alli se forma otra termocupla que suma otro valor de tension al real. El cto de compensacion deberia medir la T° en esa union y generar una tension proporcional y restarsela a la entregada por la termocupla.

Te comento que es la primera vez que trabajo con termocuplas y todo lo que te digo lo investigue hace poco. No se más que esto! ja! 

Voy a probar el cto,  muchas gracias!


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 30, 2006)

Hernán Portel dijo:
			
		

> Las termocuplas son aleaciones entre dos metales que generan una diferencia de potencial del orden de los milivolts entre estos, este valor varia casi linealmete con la temperatura, el tema esta en que, cuando uno conecta la termocupla al circuito, suelda esta al cobre de la placa y alli se forma otra termocupla que suma otro valor de tension al real. El cto de compensacion deberia medir la T° en esa union y generar una tension proporcional y restarsela a la entregada por la termocupla.
> 
> Te comento que es la primera vez que trabajo con termocuplas y todo lo que te digo lo investigue hace poco. No se más que esto! ja!
> 
> Voy a probar el cto,  muchas gracias!



Claro, si tiene algún problema por acá andamos

Saludos


----------

